# Am I trying to hold on too long?



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

In todays world any 45#50# compound will take any Deer, Bear, Hog most might plan to hunt..I have a 50# Lonbow that I know will do the job & not near as powerful as a 50# compound. In my early years, 20 years b/4 compounds I DID arrow Elk, Hog, Bear & Whitetails with 55#s recurves & no problems as thousands of other bowhunters in those early b/4 compound years. For me, 45#50#s compound & a 450 gr total arrow weight or more & a 3 blade fixed head does an excellent job..(I know from past success's) Oh, I started archery/bowhunting in 1956 & took my 1st in 1958 with a 45# recurve, complete pass thru at 35 yds.. 80 years old & just closed my 65th bowhunting season. Now it's tournament time. I've had major elbow (L) major shoulder (R) 3 back surgeries + fusion & more so I can relate.. Good luck.


----------



## JoeBear1958 (Feb 21, 2018)

It is worth it !


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Depends on the age if you hold on too long you might not make it to the bathroom on time


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

I only shoot about 52# for hunting and have for years now. For target when we shoot many arrows 45# works excellent and may in the near future go less. Just enjoy the sport.


----------



## Daddymac (Oct 27, 2014)

Hard to give you advice on pulling a bow with the surgeries you mentioned, that's up to how you feel and your doctor. 

If you are physically ok with it shoot what makes you happy.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Back in 71 fell out of tree bow hunting & fractured radial in wrist, had cast & asked Dr. if I could shoot a bow with it on & said as long as I didn't carve on cast would be OK. Wife had a 34# recurve & I started to play with it & found that if anchored under chin could shoot with no problems with cast. Went hunting
with that 34# recurve & killed 2 deer with it. SO 50# compound would be way more efficient than the 34# recurve I used 51 years ago! Go get at it & start having fun again.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

I shot the Mathews V3 27 yesterday. I’m going to shoot the Solution SS and CP 28 hopefully. I’m only a 27” draw so the shorter bows are fine with me. I like Mathews and always shot them. I’m thinking the BT’s may be my better option.


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Think about it. You are 57 now … and none of us are getting any younger.

The old days of “no pain; no gain” are long since gone.

You have had some pretty significant injuries. 

At this point, don’t be hesitant to drop the draw weight to use something comfortable and enjoyable. So use a DW in the 40s rather than pushing into the 50s.


----------



## mathewgold (Mar 12, 2021)

I feel your pain, I have a good friend in your boat and his crossbow was so heavy it made sense to get a lightweight bow and lower DW to be able to shoot comfortably. He shoots the creed, and it is very light, the prima is one I considered before I got the V3-27 but the prima won't go to the 65lbs I was looking for. Enjoy our sport and good luck in your journey.


----------



## ChuckHann (Feb 11, 2013)

Check my answer on ibo or draw cycle. It’s kinda lengthy. 
If you want to shoot get a bow with out thinking about the draw weight. 
If the cams are too aggressive you will see this early in the draw cycle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Try as many bows as you can to find the smoothest draw cycle for you as almost every bow has different types of draw cycle & only you can say which one is BEST for YOU!


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

Be willing to let those higher draw weights of your glory days be a pleasant memory. It is possible to continue shooting, but you need to readjust your parameters. 40# - 50# is more than adequate. Overdoing it may cause irreversible damage. You should be able to sit in a chair and draw your bow without contorting your upper body. If you can’t, it’s too much draw weight. Heck, most of us will probably end up being 86 years old shooting suction cup arrows from a 10# bow in our cubicle at the Home…but we’ll still be shooting! There is no shame in stepping it back as we age. Enjoy, and have fun with it!


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I agree with everyone else... If you can shoot 50, get a 50# bow and have at it!!!

I'd recommend you hold on to the Crossbow just incase you have a need for it.... My daughter has killed deer at 36#/23". A 50# would get it done!!!!


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

ok this my honest opinion:
Since we are rolling down the hill and we have many health issues get a gooooood adjustable compound bow for your need's
Example:
I shoot a Mission Craze II cost me $200.00 I can adjusted from 13 - 70# poundage right now 48#, 19" - 30" DL adjusted to 28", bow mass weight no equipment 3.4lbs, ATA 28", Zebra hybrid strings and Mathews grip.....80% let off
I have my bow for shooting spots DS sight with 3/8" HHA Scope 6x mag, 30" Front Stab 3oz, side stab15" 7oz, limbdriver rest and the bow is almost 5Lbs with all the equipment.....The bow is easy to shoot and accurate to 50 yds or more my last score at 18 yds shooting Easton Fatboys arrows 684 and 636 at 50 yds with Black Eagle Deep Impact arrows....
Sometimes people tell me at the range why I'm shooting a kids bow and I tell them is not the bow is the Archer.....


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I’m hunting with 54# with my compound, 45# with my recurve, I would have no issues with shooting a 45# compound which would greatly out perform my 45# recurve.
For hunting my maximum range for a compound is 30yds or less, for a recurve 20yds or less. For lower poundages it’s all about broad head choice and shot placement.
As far as holding on a target I was never a fan of that. In my younger days I use to often but as the years have passed by I just set for the shot until I can draw and shoot.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

Update. I ended up ordering a Solution SS in 60lbs. That is one draw cycle that this broken down dude can handle! I’ll update when I get it set it up.


----------



## marklight (Oct 19, 2021)

I do hold for too long, the pins really start to move around. Have to let down and start the shot process over.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

marklight said:


> I do hold for too long, the pins really start to move around. Have to let down and start the shot process over.


Im not a fan on holding, one, two, three, and I release or start over.


----------



## tj charby (Jan 26, 2011)

Ramrod said:


> I’m going to post this here because the young bucks won’t understand. I’m 57 years old. Both shoulders repaired and this year my neck was fused. The last 12 years in a crossbow. Im ok with that. But I’ve got that vertical itch again. I tried to draw 55lbs today and can’t. 50 I can. Is it worth the struggle? Lots of memories with with family shooting God knows how many arrows down range.





Ramrod said:


> I’m going to post this here because the young bucks won’t understand. I’m 57 years old. Both shoulders repaired and this year my neck was fused. The last 12 years in a crossbow. Im ok with that. But I’ve got that vertical itch again. I tried to draw 55lbs today and can’t. 50 I can. Is it worth the struggle? Lots of memories with with family shooting God knows how many arrows down range.


Don’t give up. A lot of my friends have gone traditional. I’m lucky no major issues with my shoulders but I had to drop my poundage a little.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

At my age I now shoot the lowest poundage I can hunt with. Changing to two blade heads like Magnus Stingers is a great option for low poundage.


----------



## Hoyt crx 32 (Nov 24, 2019)

I to have just dropped down to 50# last year at 72 years old and shooting the stingers, didn’t get to harvest anything but was still fun for the little time I had to hunt got sick and unable to hunt most of bow season


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

Ramrod said:


> I’m going to post this here because the young bucks won’t understand. I’m 57 years old. Both shoulders repaired and this year my neck was fused. The last 12 years in a crossbow. Im ok with that. But I’ve got that vertical itch again. I tried to draw 55lbs today and can’t. 50 I can. Is it worth the struggle? Lots of memories with with family shooting God knows how many arrows down range.


Keep in mind, a lot has to do with the bow and cams you choose, from there it’s the broad heads. I shoot a PSE Response with the Evolve cam and I blow through everything I shoot at 52lbs and with a 45lbs recurve shooting Magnus Stingers.
My cut off poundage for a compound would be 45#. 
I also shoot crossbows when my body isn’t working right but I surely understand wanting to shoot vertical.
I‘m not very comfortable with a crossbow, I feel like I am holding a bear trap that is set in my hands.


----------



## Willis Hiatt (Jul 29, 2015)

I’ve killed a lot of deer with 45 pound recurves. A 50 pound compound ought to take 90% of anything on the planet


----------



## Genet511 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ramrod said:


> I’m going to post this here because the young bucks won’t understand. I’m 57 years old. Both shoulders repaired and this year my neck was fused. The last 12 years in a crossbow. Im ok with that. But I’ve got that vertical itch again. I tried to draw 55lbs today and can’t. 50 I can. Is it worth the struggle? Lots of memories with with family shooting God knows how many arrows down range.


I didn't bowhunt the last two years due to first a knee replacement and cataract surgery the following year. I am 67. I got a late start this year due to being busy and didn't start to get ready for the season until a few weeks before the season. My wife had bought a xero sight for my bow and had it installed. I finally got around to getting it set up on my 70lb Elite and am now wishing I had dropped my poundage to 65. I can pull the 70 fine to shoot one shot but practicing shooting 20 shots or more will wear me out. It's too late to re-calibrate my sight for this year but for next season I will drop my bow 5 lbs and see how that feels. I was working out at a boxing gym but stopped this year due to having too many irons in the fire. Just don't have the strength I used to.


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

Very similar medical rap sheet here at 60 years young. I have a torn left rotator cuff, a 3 level (C5-C7) fusion with peek cages and a plate, repaired a ripped triceps tendon, a total knee replacement and now I'm scheduled in February for total ankle replacement. But I keep getting up and getting it done. A commitment to rehab, fitness, and nutrition are what help me. All this crap was from a violent highschool and college football career, and then being genetically predisposed to arthritis. I have dialed my target bows down to 50# limbs now. I do still shoot a 57# hunting bow. The repetition of target archery demands 50# and under now- if I want to be able to shoot the amount of arrows weekly I desire. Hunting- it's really a handful of shots right? Strength training properly and good core fitness make me able to still shoot a 70# bow easily, but why? Protect your joints, your repaired neck etc. Shoot low poundage and please make a commitment to light strength training. And it all becomes fun again....


----------

